# thanks 2buck



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Painters tape wouldn't stick to those dusty brick,, The hangers got it tight,, but not tight enough to caulk. 
I was like :blink:.. then it hit me. worked well ,, a little touch up after i cut the tape away:thumbsup:.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow, that is a nifty idea. I'm assuming that you cut the tape at the inside of the 90 and have a clean and tight fit.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

NO not so tight MT ,, but after It's finished off ,I'll cut the tape away .and touch It up.. Only way I could find to keep the brick clean,..
Ever tried cleaning a/p off brick not an easy task. I had no choice . either this or scrape mud off brick. I think this method is meant for straight lines
,, but I'll make it work .


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Ill be staying at your house this winter for that trade secret Moore:thumbup:

Hows the beaver trapping down where you live:whistling2:

Oh, and I drink Molson Canadian, just in case your beer fridge goes empty before I get there


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

ilpage come on down ..


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Worked out well. First time I've tried this method. A little touch up after the tape was cut away . The hangers broke the seam on the floor joist cazna.
'' pig in the wall''


----------

